# Good DCC Controller?



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Since I will be getting my first model train set I'm gonna need a Command Controller. I heard E-Z Track Command Controller has mafunctions? Is that true? My price range is from $0 - $130


----------



## Spaceshuttle1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Evan said:


> Since I will be getting my first model train set I'm gonna need a Command Controller. I heard E-Z Track Command Controller has mafunctions? Is that true? My price range is from $0 - $130


Have had no problems with th E-Z Controller


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

Not sure of the price in the US, but I use an NCE Powercab and love it.


----------



## MattyVoodoo (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree with Andersley, I use the NCE procab and it's a dream, simple to use, and I love it!


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I use the Digitrax Zephyr. I really like it, I've had a lot of fun with it so far


----------

